# Backcountry at Jay Peak?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Most of the backcountry there is on Big Jay from what I understand. Which you can access from the top of the ski area. I know there isn't a lot of avalanche danger. I think most east coasters don't even carry basic avalanche gear, which sounds crazy to me. I would at least carry a beacon, shovel, probe. Lots of other scenarios where that stuff can be handy. Anyway, you do want to go out there with at least a partner. Being all forest and that sort of thing. If there is an injury, you may need help getting down, or even a S&R group to come get you. It usually doesn't happen, but anytime you are out there it can.

Mysticfalcon is the Jay Peak local on the forum here. He hasn't been coming around much as of late, so you might want to PM him to ask about the scene there. He does do backcounty and slackcountry around the ski area.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Plenty of backcountry at Jay from what i am told. I have been wanting to go but it is like a six hour drive. Definitely going there or Sugar Loaf this year. I believe both suggest the 3 and 3 rule. Don't go into the backcountry without a group of 3 or more and don't head into the backcountry after 3 pm.

While it is not impossible, avalanche danger is pretty low most places in new england. Hard to even find a place to take avy courses. Worth looking into. There is an ice climbing place in New Hampshire that also does avy courses.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Is there enough snow in January for BC/SC at jay? I've never been


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Do a some searching on the "The Dip" off the east side of the mountain -access via the Jet lift. That is a lot of fun and will at least give you an indication of what you are in for as far as terrain is concerned if you want to do Big Jay.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

What im really concernd with is if the backcountry trails marked in any way or do they have a map? I don't want to wander off in some unknown direction. Obviously I'll have a compass with me but I will need to know where im going and riding.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have no experience there but what i recall from looking at trail maps it seems like on big jay, facing downhill, left is inbounds, right is out of bounds, far right is lost in the forest. I could be wrong though. Don't base your plans on my memory of a trail map.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

No, nothing is really marked. The Dip drops you down onto 242 and is accessed right off the Jet. Big Jay also dumps you off on 242, but further down. You can either hike up BJ from 242 or hike over from the Tram. A splitboard is preferable for BJ. BJ is longer, steeper, and the trees are tighter, so the dip is a good primer for what you can expect. 

For the dip, we usually park a vehicle or two along 242 in the morning or after lunch. If it's good we meet around 3:00 and get two runs before the lift closes. For either BJ or the dip, I recommend doing it with someone with experience first. I'm usually up there with the Jay meet crew at the end of February/ beginning of March, so there tends to be plenty of snow for this stuff.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't have a split board nor exprince with Xcountry skiing. But I can definitely use snowshoes. I know they have Nordic center over there, but will they rent snowshoes?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You don't cross country ski with a splitboard, you skin. Which is basically more efficient snow shoes with some very basic ski skills. It is pretty easy. 

Anyway, I am not sure on the snow shoes thing. They do work and might be useful for getting in and out. Just depends on what the local ethic is really.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

If you go up to jay with out a plan go to grandpa grunts, the guy who runs the place does a lot of bc and split boarding around there. I was talking to him last time I was there about it. If ur lucky enough to get fresh snow he will take u out to his spots. I couldn't talk him into goin when I was there. Usually if u ask jay peak workers they don't tell much because they sell bc tours and guided hikes. O and by the way give the grunts guy free beer and a lil smokey smokey and he will talk a little easier.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Checked it on tripadvisor, place looks like real dump. How much he charges for bc tours? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cookiedog said:


> Checked it on tripadvisor, place looks like real dump. How much he charges for bc tours?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You expected a place called "Grandpa Grunts" to be a posh resort? :laugh:


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Grunts is a hostel type place. It's existence is to party and snowboard, don't bring your kids. If trip advisor keeps up tight people away then thanks trip advisor. Believe me it's the shit. He doesn't do tours either he just rides when there is fresh snow, no official guides or anything like that but he has lived there his whole like. His bro works at Smokin boards in Cali and grunt himself was his father.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

January is probably too early. The base is usually too thin.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mansfield is a bit south so not exact but when BC depth are 48", it's pretty much go time.

The University of Vermont: SKIVT-L: Ski Vermont Discussion List: Vermont Skiing Rules : Vermont Video Archive


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone hike big jay this year at all? heading there in 2 weekends. 

My two homies i'm going with aren't down with earnin turns. 

Is there enough base?
not going to leave the resort myself either. Link up anyone?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mansfield snow stake shows 48". You should be good, I would check with people in the lots on 242 for beta before heading up. I haven't been up this season.


----------



## GoBordn603 (Oct 7, 2015)

cookiedog said:


> Checked it on tripadvisor, place looks like real dump. How much he charges for bc tours?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hahaha grunts is the shit...and there's more bc in the jay area than just big jay...just gotta find the right person and hope they're in a good mood lol Vermonters are very protective of the good bc spots, which is understandable but sometimes frustrating because my first trip out west ended with one of my most memorable bc days to date. The locals love showing off the bc spots to us less fortunate east coasters haha. Of course bc is 1000x more accessible and abundant out there and not so much on the east coast...really gotta earn your turns up at jay but that's half the fun...long story short, the dip is for frenchies but will suffice if you can't make it to big jay or convince a local to show you around.


----------

